# Gcode



## Bill Benton (Jun 17, 2019)

I am new to forums so keep that in mind. Looking for advice on my new CNC 3018 PRO. All test well but when I convert a DXF file to gcode (I am using the software Candle that comes with), all I get are errors and it never starts the cut. Any suggestions other than dumping the cheap CNC? 0

Also, not sure how to set the depth of cut and wondering if that is why I get an error code. BTW this is my first try at a router cut.

Bill


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Bill! Add your first name to your profile to clear the N/a in the side panel. Add your location, as well.

Paste your G-code here and see if it works.

To help you with depth of cut, feeds, and speeds we need to know a little more about your machine, bits, the material you're cutting, etc. Also, we do like photos so show us your shop, tools, CNC, projects and such whenever you're ready.

David


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

Candle is designed to talk to a GRBL based machine. So I would choose a GRBL post processor in your design software, it should create compatible g-code. 

I have seen recommendations for a 1/8 bit in wood at .5mm depth of cut, 3mm/second. Apparently many of the machines have issues with GRBL that limits control of the spindle rpm. 

Information for the Sainsmart 3018 Pro version can be found here:
101-60-280PRO - [[:Template:SainSmart Wiki]]

David - The 3018 are sub $300 CNCs with a postcard sized cut area and a 300-400W spindle.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Bill.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Welcome aboard


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome to the Router Forums Bill.

From what I see on the Wiki page you might want to make sure your machine has the latest firmware for version 1.1 because Candle requires the update to work correctly.

You might also want to try several different .dxf files from different sources to make sure the problem is not with the file.

Check out this youtube video. 




Also check these 2 PDF files and see if they help explain how your system works.


----------

